#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-07-19
<ckhamus> hola
<ckhamus> alguien?
<elbalurdo> hola
<elbalurdo> mi pregunta es como le cambio el idoma a ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2013-07-20
<diablo_> buenas
